# Banking Advice



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, Could I ask for some advise on banking?

I will be paid in Egyptian pounds and sterling. 

What I would like to know is:
1/ Is it easy to open a bank account in Cairo?
2/ Can you open foreign currency accounts?
3/ Which is the best bank to use?
Thanks in anticipation and thanks also for all the great responses to my previous thread.


----------



## Strange_Traveller (Jul 18, 2011)

Uk-Girl said:


> Hi, Could I ask for some advise on banking?
> 
> I will be paid in Egyptian pounds and sterling.
> 
> ...


Hi, opening a bank account is straight forward, but you have to get your employment visa or your extended touristic visa first.. the visa you purchase from the airpost is valid for a month and banks wont do it with that..

most banks offer multicurrency options but its just a case of the account acts as a money exchange as well as a bank account, so whatever you transfer on the day it will be converted and sit in your new currency in same account.

HSBC is good and a few others will accept you to also link your egyptian account with any other global account you have... when you come here you will go to a mall, they speak english and explain what you want.. it cannt be done before you arrive..


----------



## Strange_Traveller (Jul 18, 2011)

ne further warning the central bank of egypt has now implemented a rule that not many know about but since the revolution, transfering money to egypt no problem, but in last 6 months, if you wish to transfer out some banks will not do it without supporting paperwork.. for example an invoice etc..


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

For your use try HSBC...

True about outward payments they must be supported with an invoice and ensure it is less than the $10K USD floor limit every 7 days to avoid delays


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Thankyou for taking the time to reply


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

*best bank*

BNPPARIBAS
my husband works there. it is really good


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Uk-Girl said:


> Hi, Could I ask for some advise on banking?
> 
> I will be paid in Egyptian pounds and sterling.
> 
> ...


Answer to all three questions is YES, but go to HSBC. Do NOT go to either Egyptian, and especially the nationlised Egyptian banks or French banks, the service sucks! It is still not brilliant, but it is adequote, and in Egypt, that is the best you can get.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Go to citibank.


----------

